# Is a 96x24x18 tank wasted on Tanganyikans?



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Picked up a used acrylic 180 gallon about a month ago and have it running and ready to go. My problem is deciding what to put into it. I have thought about Centrals like I normally keep, but I already have 3 tanks of them and might want to try something new.

The size of this tank seems ideal for a huge Tang community, but on the other hand, I have seen very few Tang community tanks for 125g. Given that most tangs are fairly small, would it be a waste to use a tank this big for them or would it be super cool with many different types? If it is a good idea, what would be some ideal stocking combos?

My favorite tangs are Cyps/Paracyps, Leleupi, Calv/Comps, Sexifaciatus, cylindricus, caudopunctatus and the Enantiopus/Xeno types and not really into Fronts (too much like my bigger Centrals).


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 210g tank that has only ever had Tangs in it. Your tank would be great for xenos, cyps etc.
Maybe a little shallow (front to back) for some of the featherfins like Foai and some of the larger Petrochromis.
Cyps, paracyps, Xenos and calvus/comps would all do well in your tank.

Edit, I just realised the tank was 24" wide and only 18" tall. Sounds like it would be well suited to sandsifters.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd think with some selective pickings that would make a great Tang tank. There are a lot of larger neolamps which would appreciate the space. Tetracanthus and others not seen everyday would be great in such a tank. As noddy points out, the sandsifters/featherfins would be spectacular and could also co-habitate with a shoal of cyps.

All that said, having a good amount of small fish in a big tank is a great look, esp when you have 8 feet of length to play with and can create different zones/habitats.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Someone on another group suggested this stocking:
Cyprichromis sp Jumbo Kitumba/Moba
Group of xenos or enantiopus
Small group of Ophthalmotilapia ventralis
gold ocellotus or meleagris. 
add a few small rock piles and add a nice julidochromis marksmithi Kipili
small group of comps or calvus

Would that work? That checks all the right boxes for me!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

axia55 said:


> Someone on another group suggested this stocking:
> Cyprichromis sp Jumbo Kitumba/Moba
> Group of xenos or enantiopus
> Small group of Ophthalmotilapia ventralis
> ...


Is it 18" tall or 24"? If it's 18' I would be concerned with some of the jumbo cyps and sandsifters together. I found cyp Pavo to be very docile though and they are a large cyp.
If it's 24"tall, ignore me.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

18 tall, 24" front to back.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Whenever I think of cyps in any tank I always think of this, a non-jumbo cyp will take up the space around the size of a vollyball when spawning.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

noddy said:


> Whenever I think of cyps in any tank I always think of this, a non-jumbo cyp will take up the space around the size of a vollyball when spawning.


Interesting. My other option for this tank is to put my Centrals in it and use my standard 180g (72x24x24) for the Tangs. Not as long obviously, but more height. Would this grouping still work in a 6' tank?

Cyprichromis sp Jumbo Kitumba/Moba
Group of xenos or enantiopus
Small group of Ophthalmotilapia ventralis
gold ocellotus or meleagris. 
add a few small rock piles and add a nice julidochromis marksmithi Kipili
small group of comps or calvus


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is shallow for it's length I agree. This could be a problem if any of the bottom dwellers want more than half the height of the tank.

Xenos, shellies, julidochromis and calvus all like the bottom. Not sure how much you will try to give to each?

I would leave out the Ophthalmotilapia ventralis entirely...they are not Tang and I have been advised to give them the entire bottom on a 72" tank.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Decided to go with the standard 180g (72x24x24).

I'm ok with not having the Ventralis. In order to use the upper portions of the tank, I want to have a lot of Cyps. Is it advisable to stick with one type or can they be mixed? Any other mid-upper level tangs I should consider?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Cyps can/will crossbreed. Stick to one type. Also keep in mind that cyp Pavo will spawn on the tank bottom unlike all other cyps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And they all sleep on the bottom, so don't fill up the bottom too much.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> And they all sleep on the bottom, so don't fill up the bottom too much.


Are you saying use less rock? Any tip or ideas for filling up some of the top area?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you have enough cyps they will fill up the top. You don't want more than one species on top.

How many species on the bottom? Sounds like you have too many to me, but I have not tried your combinations. I have done the cyps, altos, julidochromis and shellies with success in a 72" tank.

Yes...rocks only for cyps and julidochromis. Shells for shellies, surrounded by swaths of bare sand.

Open sand for Enants...their nest is 2 feet in diameter.

Open sand for Xenos. this comment was taken from a CF Library article on them:
not suitable for all set-ups they are worth the extra effort in my opinion. I don�t believe they would do well with many other species, but could possibly do well with a school of either Cyprichromis leptosoma or Paracyprichromis nigripinnis. They do however seem to do quite well with Endlers Livebearer�s. But seriously, given a fine sandy bottom, lots of floor space, and calm tank mates that do not compete for the same territory


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds like I need to do either Cyps or Xeno/Ents.

I'm thinking 15 Cyps, 6 Altos, 6 Julies and 6 Shellies (Gold Occie?). Could I also fit in a Neolamp. like Buscheri, Cylindricus, or Sexifactiatus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Watch the shellies with the neolamps. Leleupi and similar fish kill even adult shellies in a 72" tank.

Sexifasciatus is a highly aggressive fish.

Let's see if some other Tang keepers will chime in.

I was told to do 20 cyps in 72" so you would want more in a 96" tank. The large groups keep them from getting nervous and feeling comfortable.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry if I want clear...actually decided to use my standard 180g (72") for Tangs and move my Centrals to the 96" 180g.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Then 20.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

In my 210g (72x24x29") I have 13 Paracyps blue neon/albino blue neon, 4 Jumbo cyp. Colouratus (growing out some fry so soon to be 14), a pair of Xeno Papillio "Kanoni" and a pair of Eretmodus Cyanostictus "Kigoma orange". O.K, full disclosure, I have two female Foai "Moliro" and a gold head comp with a deformed jaw in there as well.
The goldhead just ended up in there and I can't bring myself to get rid (nobody would want him). The Foai started off as 2m/4f and were doing well in the tank (this was before the Gobies were added). I got lucky with the Xenos getting along o.k with the Foai, it's not something I would try if I had another choice. Everybody gets along well except the Xenos who just can't seem to play nice. Pretty sure I ended up with two females (I hope not). 
Some Xenos are pairing fish and some are schooling. Some like wide open, sandy bottoms and some (Papillio) like rocks.

Here's a link to a great article on Xeno Papillio.

https://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=359


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

wasted? a big no! With that dimensions you need some showman in that tank and no doubt it is Cyathopharynx (foai or furcifer). I wouldn't add any lamprologini type and my mix would be 2m/5f Cyathopharynx, 3m/5f Enantiopus, 1-2 pair of Xenotilapia, a group of cyps and a group of paracyps. You can change the cyathopharynx with O. nasuta or the prince, Benthochromis.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The buscheri and cylindricus will kill even adult shellies, so choose between them.

Trets are tricky, so I will leave the advice about those to others. I kept one in a community tank because they had a rep for killing the other fish when they spawned. With only one he hid and added nothing to the tank.

I had 20 cyps in a 72" tank so I think you would want more than that in a 96" tank. Thirty? More?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I've put Tanganyikans in 520 gallon, 250 gallon, and 180 gallon aquariums.How you invest your aquariums is up to what you find enjoyable. Most of my tans now are in 120 to 75 gallon aquariums after the big move to a smaller house.


----------

